# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Survival Kit Shotgun

## dscrick

I am a big fan of redundancy when it comes to survival prep. What if you lose your BOB or have to abandon it? Besides always having the basics in your pockets, I think it makes sense to have additional kits with you at all times. Of course many of us include a firearm of some type in our gear, and I am no exception. Besides my CCW carry gun, my BOB contains the shotgun described below. The gun is equipped with a pretty decent survival kit as a back up. Please post comments, I'd like to know what you think.

NEF Y2K Survivor 12 GA with survival kit:
The forend holds a small Swiss army knife, whistle, firestarting kit, fishing kit, snare wire, safety pins, tyraps.
In the hollow buttstock is a space blanket, foil, ToolLogic credit card tool with LED light (very flat but useful), compass/thermometer, quart ziploc bag (water bag) with water purification tabs, a small first aid kit/medications wrapped with 2 feet of duct tape, instant tea mix, bullion cubes, hard candy, jerky stick, wet naps, toilet paper from MRE.
The buttstock is wrapped with 30 feet of 550 cord, then the buttstock shell holder goes over that. I slip a plastic emergency poncho under the shell holder as well. The sling holds 4 rounds of 12 GA, the buttstock holder takes 5. I carry a mix of 00 buckshot for defense, #6 shot for small game, and a few slugs for large game/whatever. Even though the gun is cylinder bored (no choke at all) it patterns surprisingly well out to 20 yards or so. I have killed alot of rabbits with it.  The only thing I wish it had was decent sights instead of just a front bead. I ordered a heatshield/ghost Ring sight combo from Midway, it's arriving tomorrow. Cost was $26.99. I'll post an updated pic when I get it installed.

So this simple weapon has all the basics for survival IN the gun! Taken down it fits in a space 20" long by about 10" wide and 2" deep.  One note: NEF no longer makes this gun in 12 GA, but they catalog it in .308, .223, and .410/45 colt with the same stock setup.

Photos attached (working now)

----------


## Assassin Pilot

Wow, you probably don't even need anything but your gun in a survival situation. Good thing I always keep one of these on my wall:
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/76257/

----------


## dscrick

Hey,

Doesn't that classify as an NFA weapon? Cool though!

----------


## Rick

I've posted elsewhere that I'm not a big fan of weapon modification for a number of reasons. I understand what you've done and if it works for you then it's a good thing. Shotgun, to me isn't nearly as bad once modified as a rifle, but once you start adding and deleting things you change the balance and weight of the weapon. 

Haven't you done the very thing you don't want do and that's lose redundancy? If you drop the weapon in the river, your survival gear is gone. I believe in redundancy as well unless the piece of equipment is so specialized that it deserves its own place. Knife is one example. Weapon, for me, is another. 

Pictures would be nice. 1000 words and all that.

AP - Zombies?

----------


## dscrick

I think what I've done here is add redundancy. I'm not relying on this kit alone, I always carry several, just for the reason you stated. My primary support is my bug out pack. If I have to abandon or somehow lose it, This weapon is in my hands, along with the supplies stored in it. If I were to lose this weapon, I have a backup kit on my belt. If I lose that, there are backup items in my pockets at all times. Also, this weapon is not my primary

As far as "Modifying the weapon", this weapon is purpose designed to facilitate storage of desired items as shown. The forend is a Choate Machine and tool "Store-End" forend, and the stock is also by Choate and purpose designed for the H&R/NEF shotgun. The balance of the weapon is actually improved by the weight of the items, and the total weight of it as shown is about 8 or 8.5 lbs.

Thanks for the comments, if you didn't see the photos I finally got them posted

----------


## Rick

Okay. That helps and it helps to know you have a backup. As I said, if it works for you then it works just fine.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

So you carry a regular survival kit, then one in your gun, one on your belt, and one in your pockets? You should be ready for pretty much anything with all that.

And to Rick: They have a section on this website for "human made" disasters. I think we should also have a section on defense against zombies. That is why I am posting this vital info. It can save your lives one day.

----------


## coldkill13

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck with a .223 round between his eyes?

----------


## Tony uk

> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck with a .223 round between his eyes?


5

How intelligent am i   :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

That gun would explain why you were in the Navy and not the Army... lol.. jk looks kinda different to say the least. And do really expect me to believe you carry all that in the gun, on a pack around your belt, in your pockets and God knows where else, and move around in the woods with any kind of stealth, or good range of movement.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Beowulf, I'm still working on a 12 ga. killing some rabbits @ 60 feet or less..... Not much left for dinner I guess.

----------


## Beo

The weight and balance of the gun is seriously off with all that stuff in it, that is why we carry our stuff in packs, bags, and belt bags and leave the gun alone. A gun is a precise made weapon (depends who ya buy it from or the maker) that is balanced for handling, kinda like a knife but you can do more with a knife not effecting how it works.

----------


## Rick

That's my thought as well, Beo. I guess a shotgun isn't as impacted by weight and balance as a muzzle loader or other rifle but I just have trouble modifying a weapon. Still, if it works for him, that's all that matters I guess.

----------


## Beo

True, on all your points Rick. I too don't modify a weapon, that's what an armourer is for, you take away from the weapons ability when packed with gear that should be in a pack or bag, but if he likes it and is comfortable with it then I cannot fault him. I saw some soldiers add some serious mods to weapons in the army, but it did make the weapon preform different.

----------


## dscrick

I think you guys are missing a few key points. The weapon was DESIGNED to carry survival gear in the first place. That is why it has a stock built for storage. No operational modifications were done. It's still a simple single shot shotgun. Still handles the same. As far as "balance" the gun actually handles better when the empty stock has something added to it and the rounds are in the shell holder. Otherwise it is very muzzle heavy.

The gear in the stock and forend adds about 6 ounces to the weapon. That kind of change in balance might throw off a champion skeet shooter, but not someone trying to bag a rabbit for the stew pot. If a slight change in balance throws off your ability to hit THAT much, invest in ammo and practice more.

As far as walking around the woods with any stealth or range of movemnt, I do just fine. Of _course_ I don't carry tons of equipment when I'm hunting, and I don't usually hunt with this weapon anyway, although I _have._ I DO carry the 10 essentials on my person. As anybody with a brain would.

This weapon was designed to be a "Truck Gun". Something inexpensive, yet capable and stowable that *when needed* would be there to meet the need. I KEEP IT IN MY TRUCK. I added the basic survival gear because the gun was built to hold it. I have a bug out bag in my truck and perhaps I don't NEED the extra stuff in the gun. But as I said, what if I have to abandon my vehicle? what if the situation requires me to go light and fast, leaving my pack behind? I can grab this gun and at the very least have the basics to stay alive.

Alot of us "Weapons guys" have MANY guns that would be far better for specific uses, me included. An AR-15 is an excellent weapon. I have one. I do not however, carry it around in my truck. I don't want to attract that kind of attention, it's CONTRARY to the survival mindset. Nor do I want My AR stolen by some skell. If some goober steals my $125 shotgun, I'll be pissed some idiot has it, but I can take the loss and get another one (I already have 3 more just like it, one in each vehicle).

Bottom line, if faced with a REAL survival situation, one where I had to provide shelter for myself, build a fire, forage for food, protect myself, etc. I'd rather have this single shot, with it's proven basic survival gear, and a couple dozen rounds of 12 guage, than that AR-15 and 500 rounds.

----------


## Beo

Senior Chief, 
Meant no disrespect and as you said missed the point cause I didn't know it came that way. Alot of people come on here with gadgets they have made, look at the worlds smallest survival kit thread and you'll get the idea. The kit in the gun is good, I think most on here thought the gun had been modified to fit it. Still if it works then no fault to whoever owns it. I'm sure due to your age (not knocking it) and being former military you can handle the gun or any gun just fine which in the end is the biggest thing with firearms. Good post Senior Chief and drive on with mission  :Big Grin:  though you be the lone survivor.

----------


## dscrick

No offense taken Beowulf (and everyone else). I like the lively discussion and respect your views as well. That's why we participate in these forums.

It's true many folks get gadget happy and buy all sorts of stuff to hang/bolt/glue on thier weapons, often to the detriment of handling qualities, etc. just as you mentioned. But as previously mentioned in this thread, "If it works for them" right? I just hope they take the time to practice with the modified weapon AFTER they "Fix" it!

----------


## Rick

Nope. I thought you explained it pretty well. Just tossing my 2 cents into the stew. Whatever works for you is both practical and useful. And I certainly don't fault you for having it for you. Nor was I trashing it. It's just not what I want to carry so it's not practical for me. I won't carry the AR-15 either. I don't have a need for tank power. :Embarrassment:  But if it's right for you, then it's right. By the way, I don't carry a muzzle loader, either even though some of these misguided yokels do. Right, Beo? :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeup! And I must say I love my flintlock and wouldn't trade or sell it for the world, .62 caliber will handle all big game I'm ever gonna shoot and No.5 shot handles all the small game. Well then ain't that a peachy lil 62 1/2 inch long rifle  :Big Grin:

----------


## dscrick

There are only three reasons I can think of to own or carry a muzzleloader:

1. The "guvmint" outlaws fireaarms (as I'm sure you know, muzzleloaders are not classified as "firearms")

2. Muzzleloader season (I can get 6 deer a year here in Licking county, need the extended season)

3. Sometimes they are fun to shoot! (Find someone with a cap and ball revolver and try it!)

----------


## dscrick

Thought of another reason:

You like cleaning guns with hot soapy water :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

Keep thinking like that and read this for those of you who live in New York State may be interested in a bill that has been introduced into the State Assembly that would require anyone who owns a muzzleloading firearm to have a license for it.

You may read the bill here:
http://assembly.state.ny.us/leg/?bn=A09543&sh=t

The bill number is A09543
This bill contains no exemptions for historic sites and museums, nor does it
contain any exemptions for living history events, reenactments, educational
programs or purposes, or interpretative events. This bill would require any
owner of such firearms to obtain a revolver/handgun permit. Such permits are
extremely difficult, expensive, and time consuming to obtain. They are
considerably prohibitive of ownership of such firearms. If passed, this bill
would make New York State the only state in the nation regulating black powder firearms, muzzle loading firearms, or antique firearms in such a manner. If passed, this bill would result in New York State possessing more stringent regulations on this type of firearms and training than any other state in the United States of America. In fact, this would institute limitations more severe than Canada currently imposes on these types of firearms.
The Fort La Présentation Association sponsors the annual Founders Day weekend at the Fort La Présentation site in Ogdensburg. This site attracts more than 200 living historians, and thousands of visitors. It makes a major economic contribution (more than $250,000) to the Ogdensburg community (the re-enactor participants alone spend approximately $20,000 directly in Ogdensburg during the weekend). This event is our major publicity event for the ongoing restoration of the Fort La Présentation Association historic site, which is currently progressing on schedule to become a major heritage-tourism economic development for not only Ogdensburg and St. Lawrence County, but for the entire North Country. If this bill were to become law, it would be impossible for the Fort La Présentation Association to host our annual Founders Day event; and our plans to create the Fort La Présentation historic site would be seriously endangered. In fact, it would be impossible for any living historians or re-enactors to enter New York State, from any adjacent state or Canada. Most living historians and re-enactors could not legally own the reproduction weapons that they currently use. This bill, if enacted into law, would eliminate living history events and re-enactments throughout the state. New York State has a rich historical heritage. There are, literally, hundreds of re-enactments and living history events that take place throughout New York State every year; and these events make a major financial contribution to many of New York States upstate communities. Tens of thousands of tourists enter New York State every year to learn about the military heritage and history that occurred here; and they contribute millions of dollars to our states economy in the process. Just within the North Country, there are numerous such historic and commemorative events held annually. These include several hosted by the Fort La Présentation Association every year; each February a War of 1812 reenactment
in Odgensburg; a large annual 1812 reenactment at Sackets Harbor Battlefield; a Civil War encampment hosted by the St. Lawrence County Historical Society at Canton; regular Fort Drum sponsored living history events; regular 1812 interpretive events at Sackets Harbor battlefield, etc. All of these events would have to be cancelled if this legislation passed.
The hundreds of museums and historic sites within New York State that own
collections of historic and antique firearms would have to disband their
collections, causing catastrophic damage to the history and heritage of the
state, and in fact preventing many of these museums that are military focused such as Rogers Island, Fort William Henry, Fort Ticonderoga and Fort Niagara from further operations. These museums and historic sites, many of which are operated on constrained budgets, would have to expend valuable funds on the management and disposal of their antique and historic firearms collections. This alone would cause many of the smaller sites to close their doors forever. A large number of historic sites in the North Country would be directly and adversely affected. The absence of an exemption for educational activities would prevent historic classes and programs from being presented to our school children; and would eliminate military history as a viable field of study within New York State. The damage caused by this bill to the history and heritage of New York State would be both inestimable and catastrophic. Many upstate communities depend upon heritage tourism as a major economiccontributor. The passage of this bill would cause severe financial challenges to these numerous upstate communities. This bill would be a terrible economic loss to many New York State residents and businesses, and would be a disgrace to New York States proud history and heritage.

So yeah, the government is coming for your firearms... bet on it.

----------


## dscrick

Absolutely right. Just another reason I don't live in NY. Guess I should have qualified my post with the caveat "IF you live in a normal place"

----------


## Beo

Full post finished, and once New York State passes it, how far behind do you think the other states will be.

----------


## Rick

Wait. New York is a state. When the he** did that happen? Who in their right mind would let them be a state? I suppose next they'll have a woman senator. Senatress? What's the world comin' to?

----------


## dscrick

Saw an excellent bumper sticker TOD:

"Monica Lewinsky's ex boyfriends wife for President"

----------


## hermitman

I don't think anyone would more than one survival kit (for one trip). If your hunting and you have a gun then your survival kit should just be in ur bag or pocket. Of course mabey I'm bias because I hate the cabela outdoors ppl.

----------


## nell67

> Saw an excellent bumper sticker TOD:
> 
> "Monica Lewinsky's ex boyfriends wife for President"


Thats hilarious! Sad because its true though.....

----------


## lastboyscout

What about a 12GA flare added to that kit.

----------


## Jericho117

I avoid using guns in my survival packs unless I was taking a trip to Alaska. They are good at first with hunting but I have heard so many times that they jam or break easily in harsh enviroments. And you can't make a gun in the woods, or if you can fix it have some repair tools with you obviously. I stick to carrying a knife and making a bow to hunt with.

----------


## aflineman

I have one of thes little shotguns also. Great little grouse getter.
I have wrapped everything in the forearm in plastic and tinfoil though. I found that it gets very wet with rain we get around here, without some sort of covering.

----------


## dscrick

Excellent idea. I have a Food Saver vacuum packing unit, I can make pretty much any size "Bag" so I'll encase the survival supplies in plastic.

----------


## SARKY

Hey senior cheif, you can extend the versitility by adding some Aguilla shorty 12 ga shells in your kit as well

----------


## aflineman

I was just looking at the pictures of yours. I may have to slip a space blanket or a couple of trash bags under the cartrige sleeve on mine. Good idea.

----------


## loki

> I am a big fan of redundancy when it comes to survival prep. What if you lose your BOB or have to abandon it? Besides always having the basics in your pockets, I think it makes sense to have additional kits with you at all times. Of course many of us include a firearm of some type in our gear, and I am no exception. Besides my CCW carry gun, my BOB contains the shotgun described below. The gun is equipped with a pretty decent survival kit as a back up. Please post comments, I'd like to know what you think.
> 
> NEF Y2K Survivor 12 GA with survival kit:
> The forend holds a small Swiss army knife, whistle, firestarting kit, fishing kit, snare wire, safety pins, tyraps.
> In the hollow buttstock is a space blanket, foil, ToolLogic credit card tool with LED light (very flat but useful), compass/thermometer, quart ziploc bag (water bag) with water purification tabs, a small first aid kit/medications wrapped with 2 feet of duct tape, instant tea mix, bullion cubes, hard candy, jerky stick, wet naps, toilet paper from MRE.
> The buttstock is wrapped with 30 feet of 550 cord, then the buttstock shell holder goes over that. I slip a plastic emergency poncho under the shell holder as well. The sling holds 4 rounds of 12 GA, the buttstock holder takes 5. I carry a mix of 00 buckshot for defense, #6 shot for small game, and a few slugs for large game/whatever. Even though the gun is cylinder bored (no choke at all) it patterns surprisingly well out to 20 yards or so. I have killed alot of rabbits with it.  The only thing I wish it had was decent sights instead of just a front bead. I ordered a heatshield/ghost Ring sight combo from Midway, it's arriving tomorrow. Cost was $26.99. I'll post an updated pic when I get it installed.
> 
> So this simple weapon has all the basics for survival IN the gun! Taken down it fits in a space 20" long by about 10" wide and 2" deep.  One note: NEF no longer makes this gun in 12 GA, but they catalog it in .308, .223, and .410/45 colt with the same stock setup.
> 
> Photos attached (working now)



We learn something everyday, I have one of those survivors by NEF in the .308 model. I new that the stock would open but I did not know that you could store stuff in the forend. I thought that screw was for barrel removal when cleaning. I just got the weapon about 3-5 weeks ago have and have not even had the time to fire it once yet so can't tell you how the balance on it is or how accurate it is. But from what I am hearing I am liking my purchase even more now

----------


## Schleprok

Thanks Senior Chief, my only day off this week and now I'm sitting here with a Mossberg 500ATP on my lap contemplating where I could store stuff. Hey, what better way to spend a day off....
Fair winds and following seas.

----------


## aflineman

I just made a sling from paracord to add to my "kit" in my shotgun. I used the same technique as seen here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddMNkFiV7Bk
I used about 60 feet. It is actually quite comfortable to use.

----------


## Stony

i dare say dscrick likes to hear himself talk.

----------


## Ken

Stony, get back in your cage.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## hunter63

> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck with a .223 round between his eyes?


Not much, they pretty much just fall over, w/a FMJ

----------


## mccaw69

I'm kinda fond of the NEF/single shot shotguns myself.Generally carry mine into the woods every time I go.Mine pretty nuch stock however,except for the buttstock shell carrier,and sling combo.To me you just can't beat the reliability of the single shot,and depending on the size of shot u use,or slug,you can pretty much bring down anygame animal in the US with it,with the proper shot placement of course.

----------


## CAmerica

I thought that this use of the hollow shotgun stock was Brilliant!, Very imaginative. My  .12 ga. shotgun has a collapsible butt-stock  rather than the folding one. With a short legal barrel, it will fit into a padded guitar bag with the wings providing room for extra ammo, hearing protection, eye were etc. In an emergency situation, you may not have time to go home and pack up. You need to be ready to leave instantly. Hence Navy training when the ship goes down, get off with what you have at hand. My thinking of use of a soft guitar traveling case with shoulder straps would lead to fewer red flags from those that are destined to be destroyed for lack of preparation. Of course you could always turn your .12 ga into a .50 cal muzzle Loader. With a factory barrel kit.

----------


## Rick

Why not tell us a bit about yourself at our Introduction section? It doesn't take any Navy training and you can take your "guitar" with you. I'll C UR America and raise you the Philippines.

----------


## kyratshooter

Some threads never die, they just hibernate for two years until a newbe comes along!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Some threads never die, they just hibernate for two years until a newbe comes along!


 Or Justin. (Snicker, Snicker.)

----------


## Justin Case

> Or Justin. (Snicker, Snicker.)


LOl,,,,,  Y'all tell me one,,,,,,  just ONE good reason why older threads are any less interesting than new ones  ??   ,,,,,,,  Especially for new comers..  EVERY single post made here is GOOD for the forum....   :Wink:   (this is the first time I've seen this thread,,,  it was a good read !)

----------


## Camp10

> LOl,,,,,  Y'all tell me one,,,,,,  just ONE good reason why older threads are any less interesting than new ones  ??   ,,,,,,,  Especially for new comers..  EVERY single post made here is GOOD for the forum....    (this is the first time I've seen this thread,,,  it was a good read !)


I agree!  Just because I'm to lazy to look for cool old threads myself doesnt mean I dont want to read them when some ambitious newcomer drags one to the top of the pile!

----------


## kyratshooter

Perhaps they have never been exposed to the brilliance and experience we present!

An Justin is in the "early onset" phase and can't remember them.

----------


## Justin Case

> Perhaps they have never been exposed to the brilliance and experience we present!
> 
> An Justin is in the "early onset" phase and can't remember them.


 LOl,,,  I joined 2-12-10   This thread was started in 08,,,,,    New to me  :Wink:   Heck  KY....  I've been here longer than you  :Wink:    Have YOU seen this thread before today ?   :Smile:

----------


## Rick

To me, threads are like crabs on a crab boat. You just keep shoving 'em down the hole until you can't shove anymore.

----------


## kyratshooter

> LOl,,,  I joined 2-12-10   This thread was started in 08,,,,,    New to me   Heck  KY....  I've been here longer than you    Have YOU seen this thread before today ?


Didn't have to see it, we have done 6 just like it since Christmas 2010.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> To me, threads are like crabs on a crab boat. You just keep shoving 'em down the hole until you can't shove anymore.


 Sooo...You're saying that the two year old ones really stink??? LOL

----------


## Rick

I don't know. They are shoved down by the bottom of the tank. I only see them when someone jumps in and stirs the tank up.

----------


## dscrick

Maybe I'll just repost the whole thing. Bad forum etiquette?

----------


## DSJohnson

Interesting concept.  I have never much liked to load my sling down with ammo but with a shot gun it makes more sense. Not a bad approach for being prepared in the woods while hunting or just banging around.  My "truck gun" will always be some form of repeater I am thinking.  I love muzzle loaders and use a flinter a lot. I have harvested mule deer and white tails both with flintlocks.  I take a double barrel cap lock shotgun dove hunting and kill my limit but a single shot anything is never going to be my "first choice" for real life.

----------


## M.Demetrius

OK, so for the Long Gun's Survival Kit:
You'll need oil, in safe containers that DO NOT LEAK. (Yes, I've had gun oil leak into _every_thing.  Bad outcome.)
Swabs, bore cleaner, small brushes, you know, the same stuff you probably keep on the shelf in your closet, only in survival, your closet might be a tree branch.
Vaseline or other gun grease.
Tools as needed for the particular long gun, and a place to keep them from getting lost.

A thousand dollar rifle will turn into a poor club without on-hand maintenance.
Here's an idea that can help with the leaky stuff:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/142285669447026664/

If the link to the original article doesn't work, the process is really a simple one (and I smacked my head and said, "Now why didn't I think of that?")

Close off one end of a section of plastic straw with needlenose pliers.
Burn the exposed end with a lighter.  It seals up!
Squeeze some of whatever into the tube.
Cut and burn the other end.
Sealed up.
Cool, eh?

----------


## Rick

You can do similar with an empty toothpaste tube.

----------


## M.Demetrius

You surely could.  Good thought. :Tooth:

----------


## hunter63

You know that these kits assume you are gonna use the same firearm every time......
Do you have any idea how many kits I would need?

----------

